# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مشکل با جنگو  CSRF token missing or incorrect.

## Sed Sami

سلام. دو زحمت. دو سوال دارم.
برای اینکه خوب پایتون و جانگو رو یاد بگیرم بهتر اینه که به عنوان کارآموز استخدام بشم. با توجه به اینکه شرکت های ایرانی اغلب از سی شارپ و پی اچ پی استفاده میکنند فکر میکنید شرکتی وجود داشته باشه که کارآموز استخدام کنه؟ چطور پیداشون کنم؟
دیگه اینکه من این ارور رو میگیرم:
*Forbidden (403)*

CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.
*Help*
Reason given for failure:CSRF token missing or incorrect.
.
.
......
 مبتدی هستم و نمیدونم دقیقا برای این مشکل باید چه کنم. از کمک شما ممنونم.
چیزی که میدونم این برای امنیت هست.
به فرم خودم تگ 
{% csrf token %} 
رو هم اضافه کردم اما تغییری ایجاد نشد.

این edit.html من هست:
<body>
    <h1>Editing {{ page_name }}</h1>
    <form method="post" action="/wikicamp/{{ page_name }}/save/">
    {% csrf_token %}
        <textarea name="content" rows="20" cols="60">{{ content }}</textarea>
        <input type="submit" value="Save Page"/>
    </form>
</body>


این هم views.py من:
def edit_page(request, page_name):
    try:
        page = Page.objects.get(pk = page_name)
        content = page.contents
    except Page.DoesNotExist:
        content = ""
        return render(request, "edit.html", {"page_name": page_name, "content": content})



یک جا خوندم که باید vews.py رو به این شکل تغییر بدم اما این هم کمکی نکرد:

@csrf_protect
def edit_page(request, page_name):
    c = {}
    try:
        page = Page.objects.get(pk = page_name)
        content = page.contents
    except Page.DoesNotExist:
        content = ""
        return render(request, "edit.html", c, {"page_name": page_name, "content": content})



بازم ممنون :)

----------


## n.nowroozi

روی همه مرورگرها این ارور رو میگیری یا فقط روی IE ؟

----------


## Sed Sami

عجیبه
درست شد!
نمیدونم چی شد که درست شد
با لینوکسم. توی کروم این اتفاق افتاد.
در هر حال ممنونم.

----------


## n.nowroozi

احتمالا مرورگر کش کرده بود .

----------

